# General Liability



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Looking for some feedback on this quote. The area is Long Island where everything is high dollar. Is anything missing?


General Liability
General Aggregate – 2,000,000
Products/Comp Ops – 2,000,000
Personal & Adv Injury – 1,000,000
Each Occurrence – 1,000,000
Fire Damage – 100,000
Med Payments – 1,000
**Includes 12 Additional Insured Blanket**
For Binding: 25% Minimum Earned
30% Deposit
Signed & Completed Appl 
Signed Terro 
Signed Affidavits & Total Cost form

Premium: $5500/+3.8% Stamp/Tax/Fee:$100/Insp:$100.00 (per loc.)/Terro: 5%


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In Buffalo for the same coverage I pay 1,100.00 what is your deductible?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

In PA I'm at about $800. What is the gross income amount it's based off of?


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm just getting started this year and cannot project income. I was quoted 1750 today for similar GL by Arbella.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Next year at renewal time they will ask you about revenue and will adjust your premium then.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

grandview;1302890 said:


> In Buffalo for the same coverage I pay 1,100.00 what is your deductible?


There is no deductable


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Stan;1303309 said:


> There is no deductable


Get at least a 1,000.00 deductible to lower your premiums.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

grandview;1303310 said:


> Get at least a 1,000.00 deductible to lower your premiums.


We'll give that a try, thanks


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

No deductible available on large lot policies. Any feedback would help


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What do you mean "large lot policies"?


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

grandview;1304805 said:


> What do you mean "large lot policies"?


Based on large shopping malls. Not sure if that meant a difference but the info I had given.
Will contact the reference...thanks Scott


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

"Hi Stan, looking back at your original e-mail showing the premium at $5,500, I cannot come close to that. I just heard back from my Non Admitted underwriter and premium would start at $20,000"

OUCH

.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Who quoted the 5,500 or is that what your paying now?


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

grandview;1315004 said:


> Who quoted the 5,500 or is that what your paying now?


Thats what I'm paying now


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Try Farm Family or Hortica. I assume you landscape in the off season?


----------

